# Marcato Atlas 150 question



## quebert (Dec 13, 2019)

I bought my Atlas 150 a few years ago on Offerup, it was new in the box. But it's an older model.  The 150's I see for sale online all have 0-9 for the roller settings. Mine's 1-6. I've looked all over Google to see if I can find any info on the model I have. It doesn't say wellness on it, it just has the big Atlas stamp. So I'm guessing this is the old model with the steel rollers. But even when I find those I'm seeing 0-9.  I ordered a new 150 Wellness to use this weekend, it was suppose to come today but it won't be here till Monday.

If anyone knows about the one I have, I'm wondering are the 1-6 = the same thickness as the 1-6 on the newer machines? I want to make Ravioli on my  Marcato Ravioli Tablet. The manual says you to roll the dough out at setting 6. Actually, it says "The pasta sheet thickness for ravioli tablet must be set on 6" must is a pretty strong word lol.

I don't have access to the 150 right now, and when I get there I won't have a ton of time to play with it to get the dough right. And I only have maybe 1 serving over worth of 00 flour. And I can't buy 00 around here, I know AP would work well enough, but even still my time will be super pressed so I'd like to nail it the 1st attempt.

any help would be lovely, thank you.


----------

